# Treffen des OWL-Bereiches (außer Bikeparkbesuche)



## JENSeits (5. Januar 2012)

Servus miteinander!

Ich habe jetzt des öfteren den Wunsch nach einem Saison-Opening gehört und ich bin ebenfalls dafür, also lasst uns hier mal ein kleines Treffen planen!

Bitte kreuzt einmal an was euch zusagt! Mehrfachnennung ist auch erlaubt! Dann bekommen wir mal einen Überblick!



*Wer nicht möchte bzw. keine Zeit hat bitte einmal für die Übersicht hier posten! 
*


Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## wiehenrenner (5. Januar 2012)

Moin, finde die Idee ganz gut. Allerdings würde ich den Suchzeitraum vllt. noch auf den Februar ausweiten, @ Jens. Die Erfahrung zeigt ja meist das die Leute häufig recht "durchgeplant" sind. Kann da aber nur für mich sprechen und nicht für alle Foristen hier. Ausserdem ist die KW 1 ja schon fast rum. 
Bei den von mir angegebenen Terminen gibt es auch noch Einschränkungen, aber sonst lasse ich mich gerne vom entgültigen Termin überraschen. 
Wenn Ihr mich mitnehmt, müsst Ihr euch aber im klaren darüber sein dass Ihr bergauf und bergab warten müsstet ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (5. Januar 2012)

kreative umfrage  für die genaue terminplanung würde sich evtl. eine doodle-umfrage eignen, aber die kann man ja evtl. noch hinterherschieben...


----------



## poekelz (5. Januar 2012)

Ich schließe mich mal dem Wiehenrenner an, Ende Februar/Anfang März sind die Tage schon deutlich länger und das Wetter vielleicht etwas behaglicher als jetzt.

Wenn man auch mal eine Zeit unbewegt rumstehen und quatschen will, kommen höhere Temperaturen dem entgegen.


----------



## Surfjunk (5. Januar 2012)

Mir fehlt ein wenig das Gebiet von Bergkirchen bis Porta.
Da hätten wir Tour mit feinen Trails und für unserer Dh ´ler Krause Buche uns Schnelle Peter mit dabei. 
Bierchen beim Schmied wäre auch mit drin.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Januar 2012)

Porta steht doch dabei - das ist wie Lübbecke ein dehnbarer Begriff.

Ich kann leider nichts mehr ändern. Falls hier viele später wollen könnte man dann nochmal über eine spätere KW nachdenken und abstimmen.




> Bisher schauts ja nach einer Lübbecker Tour aus, bei der wir gegen Ende mehrmals einen Trail befahren, auf welchem geblitzt wird. Gegessen wird zwischendurch, was sich jeder mitbringt.
> Stattfinden würd es am 29.01.2012 ...





mal sehen wo es endet


----------



## poekelz (6. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Mir fehlt ein wenig das Gebiet von Bergkirchen bis Porta.
> Da hätten wir Tour mit feinen Trails und für unserer Dh ´ler Krause Buche uns Schnelle Peter mit dabei.
> Bierchen beim Schmied wäre auch mit drin.



Bergkirchen ist von "deinen" Trails KB und SP weiter weg als PORTA - also stimm du mal für Porta.

...und nachher nen Käsebrot beim Wilden Schmied


----------



## chucki_bo (6. Januar 2012)

Ich hab beim Termin mal 5.KW eingetragen, aber ich gehe 
davon aus, dass uns der Winter doch noch erreicht. 

Ergo find ich es auch gut, wenn wir den Termin noch neu überlegen. 
Wir wollen doch GUT fahrbare Bedingungen , oder?

Prima Idee by the way 
chucki_bo


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Januar 2012)

Ich kann nicht mehr, hatte schon gestimmt, vorsorglich für beides 

Man Chucki aus der Käsebrot Nummer kommst du irgendwie nicht mehr raus


----------



## chucki_bo (6. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Man Chucki aus der Käsebrot Nummer kommst du irgendwie nicht mehr raus



Wo ist hier eigentlich der FiQDich-Button??


----------



## -Kiwi- (6. Januar 2012)

hi.
Was gibt's denn alles in Lübbecke?

In Porta haben wir die alte DH-Piste. Im unteren Teil ist 'ne fette Jumpline, an der man 'ne gute Session machen kann. Die Sprünge sind jedoch recht groß und nicht für jedermann 'was. Wäre wahrscheinlich zu heftig für die geplante Tour.
In BadOe (Krause Buche) sind mehrere sehr feine Trails mit wenigen Sprüngen. An diesen Trails kann man sich hervorragend länger aufhalten und bspw. auch Sektions- und Kurventraining machen. Auch Fotos schiessen ginge da gut.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (6. Januar 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> hi.
> Was gibt's denn alles in Lübbecke?
> 
> In BadOe (Krause Buche) sind mehrere sehr feine Trails mit wenigen Sprüngen. An diesen Trails kann man sich hervorragend länger aufhalten und bspw. auch Sektions- und Kurventraining machen. Auch Fotos schiessen ginge da gut.
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Sach ich doch


----------



## -Kiwi- (6. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Sach ich doch


Bin ganz deiner Meinung!


----------



## Rischer (6. Januar 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> hi.
> Was gibt's denn alles in Lübbecke?
> 
> In Porta haben wir die alte DH-Piste. Im unteren Teil ist 'ne fette Jumpline, an der man 'ne gute Session machen kann. Die Sprünge sind jedoch recht groß und nicht für jedermann 'was. Wäre wahrscheinlich zu heftig für die geplante Tour.
> ...



Beides verbinden und es hört sich sehr gut an!


----------



## wiehenrenner (6. Januar 2012)

Wird wahrscheinlich eh ziemlich schwer alle Fraktionen unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Räumlich gibts halt die Lübbecker und die Porta Fraktion, und daneben die Leute die gerne lieber Toren fahren oder die es doch lieber etwas "spektakulärer" möchten ;-)
Von daher sollte jeder Voten was er mag und dann wird einfach eine Mehrheitsbeschluss daraus abgeleitet. 
Ansonsten gäbe es ja sicher die Möglichkeit eines Folgetermins, mit abwechselnder Location und anderem Programm.


----------



## slang (6. Januar 2012)

Die Bielefelder und Lipper Fraktionen sind bisher ganz ignoriert worden 

Ich hab mal fuer KW 5 gestimmt, denke aber auch, dass das eigentlich zu früh ist.
Ich werde da je nach Wetterlage erst kurzfristig zu ner Entscheidung kommen. Wenn ich da mit Auto kaum bis Lübbecke oder Porta durch komme, brauch mit mir niemand zu rechnen


----------



## the_Shot (6. Januar 2012)

Ich als Bielefelder fühle mich diskrimidingsbums


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (6. Januar 2012)

Bielefeld gibt's doch gar nicht


----------



## kris. (6. Januar 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Ich als Bielefelder fühle mich diskrimidingsbums



Bei Bielefeldern gehört sich das auch so!  

Außerdem waren wir da schon...


----------



## JENSeits (6. Januar 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Außerdem waren wir da schon...



Das ist der Grund


----------



## the_Shot (6. Januar 2012)

und Ihr habt ein einziges Trümmerfeld hinterlassen Spass bei Seite auf nach Lübbecke oder BadOe


----------



## -Kiwi- (6. Januar 2012)

Rischer schrieb:


> Beides verbinden und es hört sich sehr gut an!



Hi.
Ja, das machen wir öfter so.
Erst ne Tour nach BadOe und die verschiedenen Trails shredden, dann wieder nach Porta zum Jumpen.
Kommt immer gut. 
Gruß, Kiwi.

Gesendet von meinem SGS2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## slang (7. Januar 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Bei Bielefeldern gehört sich das auch so!
> 
> Außerdem waren wir da schon...



Da spricht man einmal für nen Lipper, und da fällt der einem gleich inen Rücken.


----------



## kris. (7. Januar 2012)

Bei shots Rücken kommt es auf ein zwei kaputte Stellen mehr auch nicht an!


----------



## discordius (8. Januar 2012)

Was spricht gegen eine Tour von Lübbecke bis zum Kaiser? Da ist dann von Wartturm über Krause Buche bis zur Porta ja alles vertreten. Die Leute, die entweder zu schweres Gerät bewegen oder Pudding in den Beinen haben, können sich ja an weiteren Treffpunkten auf dem Weg dazugesellen. Wo das Peloton gerade lang kommt, können wir ja per Forum, Twitter oder Facebook posten. Weit ist das ja alles nicht.


----------



## the_Shot (8. Januar 2012)

Ich hab gehört das die Jagtsaison für Yetis eröffnet wurde


----------



## kris. (8. Januar 2012)

Gerüchte. Alles nur Gerüchte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (9. Januar 2012)

Saisonopening hin oder her, ich würde mir wünschen so eine Veranstaltung in den FRÜHLING zu verlegen, wenn die Trails schon trockener sind, vielleicht erstes Grün an den Bäumen ist und man vlt. schon in Shorts fahren kann.

Auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner gebracht - Trails zwischen Porta und B.Oe (LE) kommen da schnell ein paar Stündchen im  Wald zusammen (geschätzt 4h) wenn man 3-4x z.B. KB und SP und den Porta-DH fährt, vielleicht noch eine Einkehr dazwischen. Dafür sind Temperaturen zwischen 0° und 5° einfach zu wenig - vor allem da man vermutlich doch die eine oder andere Zeit an den Trails stehen wird, da nicht alle gleichzeitig den Berg runter fahren können/wollen.

...meine Meinung.


----------



## chucki_bo (9. Januar 2012)

discordius schrieb:


> *Was spricht gegen eine Tour von Lübbecke bis zum Kaiser?* Da ist dann von Wartturm über Krause Buche bis zur Porta ja alles vertreten. Die Leute, die entweder zu schweres Gerät bewegen oder Pudding in den Beinen haben, können sich ja an weiteren Treffpunkten auf dem Weg dazugesellen. Wo das Peloton gerade lang kommt, können wir ja per Forum, Twitter oder Facebook posten. Weit ist das ja alles nicht.



*Alles.* 
Bis zur 5. KW gibts sicher nicht mehr als 5 Grad. Der Wald ist aktuell total aufgeweicht, d.h. man sieht nach 120 Metern aus, als ob man Sprühkot hat.

Von Lübbecke bis Porta sind es ca. 25 Waldkilometer (also 50 hin und zurück), dass alles OHNE die Singles, die Du angesprochen hast, sondern direkter Weg. Ohne Pausen zum Quatschen, Einkehr, etc also schon mindestens 3,5 - 4 h Fahrzeit. 
Und vor allem durch Waldgelände, dass schon im Sommer außer Forstautobahn so gar nichts zu bieten hat, außer Langeweile (Wallücke).

Ich glaube, dass hat nix mit Pudding in den Beinen zu tun, sondern damit, dass Winter ist und die Bedingungen dafür beschi**en sind.

Ich schließ mich Poekelz an und plädiere auf eine Frühlingstour.

Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## poekelz (9. Januar 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> *Alles.*
> ....d.h. man sieht nach 120 Metern aus, als ob man Sprühkot hat.



*Sprühkot*


----------



## discordius (9. Januar 2012)

Von der 5. KW habe ich ja auch nichts geschrieben und auch nicht dafür gestimmt. Beim jetzigen Wetter machen Touren wirklich keinen Spaß. Bei so einem Matsch verlieren zumindest für mich aber viele Trails ohnehin ihren Flow und sind eher Rodelbahnen, also für mich dann weder Tour noch Trails heizen.
Länger als 2 Stunden am Stück war ich die letzten Tage auch nie unterwegs, dann hat es mir gereicht.

Daher präferiere ich auch sonniges oder zumindest trockenes Wetter. Die 50 km wären ja nur für die Lübbecker, die können Training gebrauchen 
Man muss ja den Rückweg nicht im Wald zurücklegen.


----------



## gooni11 (10. Januar 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> *Alles.*
> Bis zur 5. KW gibts sicher nicht mehr als 5 Grad. Der Wald ist aktuell total aufgeweicht, d.h. man sieht nach 120 Metern aus, als ob man Sprühkot hat.
> 
> Von Lübbecke bis Porta sind es ca. 25 Waldkilometer (also 50 hin und zurück), dass alles OHNE die Singles, die Du angesprochen hast, sondern direkter Weg. Ohne Pausen zum Quatschen, Einkehr, etc also schon mindestens 3,5 - 4 h Fahrzeit.
> ...



Moin
Seh ich genau so..... Frühling is besser..! Dann mit anne Blumem riechen und so
Mfg


----------



## OWL_Biker (15. Januar 2012)

Porta/Bad Oeynhausen hat den Vorteil, dass die Bielefelder oder Herforder die nicht ganz so mobil sind bequem mit dem Regio anreisen könnten. 

Ich hätte wohl auch mal wieder Lust zum Biken in der Gruppe, schließe mich aber den Vorrednern an und pädiere für Frühling. Bis Mitte März bin ich ohnehin ziemlich eingeschränkt...


----------



## ohropax (15. Januar 2012)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Porta/Bad Oeynhausen hat den Vorteil, dass die Bielefelder oder Herforder die nicht ganz so mobil sind bequem mit dem Regio anreisen könnten.



Ist mMn so nicht korrekt 

Lübbecke ist sehr gut zu erreichen, es gibt eine Direktverbindung über Bielefeld bereits von Lemgo aus, also auch für die Lipper. Prinzipiell kommt man auch fast beim Green Lake vorbei, sodass man auch Start- und Endpunkt trennen könnte.

Bad Oeynhausen eignet sich als Ausgangspunkt zur Zeit nicht so gut, da durch den Autobahnbau die Wegewahl noch weiter eingeschränkt ist und es von dort noch ein paar km bis zum Berg sind. Es gibt einige, denen es dann schon reichen würde . Die Lipper müssen übrigens zwingend in BI oder HF umsteigen/einsteigen.

Porta als nächste Haltestelle ist zwar näher am Berg, aber aufhalten oder Käffchen trinken beim Warten auf die Rückfahrt will man dort nicht wirklich. Das ist Lübbecke aber ganz nett durch die Nähe zur Fussgängerzone, obwohl man das, wo sich ja ein Sonntag abzeichnet, mal konkret hinsichtlich Öffnungszeiten der Cafés vorab checken sollte.

2ct,
Marcus


----------



## JENSeits (15. Januar 2012)

Nette Meinung Marcus 

Kann ich so zum größten Teil vertreten, Cafe Jahnke wäre zum Beispiel ein Anlaufpunkt oder vielleicht ein Garten mit Biergarnituren und einem kühlen nebenbei!


----------



## OWL_Biker (16. Januar 2012)

ohropax schrieb:


> ..., also auch für die Lipper.



Finde den Fehler!

Nee, hast natürlich Recht, auf den 2. Blick ist Lübbecke gar nicht so am A... der Welt wie man denkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulrich-40 (18. Januar 2012)

oh, kann ich das richtig schriftlich haben?  



OWL_Biker schrieb:


> ........auf den 2. Blick ist Lübbecke gar nicht so am A... der Welt


----------



## JENSeits (13. Februar 2012)

So, da hatte wohl jemand Recht mit "der Winter kommt erst noch und zieht sich hin" .. naja ich bin ja noch jung und habe noch nicht soviel Erfahrung   

Ich glaube wir müssen wirklich auf das Grün am Baume warten, oder was meint ihr?! 



LG Jens


----------



## kris. (13. Februar 2012)

Jepp, ich denke ab KW 10 können wir daran denken...


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Februar 2012)

Kris, ändere bitte mal dein Profilbild!!!

... das Viech sieht aus wie der große Bruder von Bibo, nur das ihm einer die Nase bzw. den Schnabel platt gehauen hat und ein wenig bleich ist er auch schon. 

Zumindest muß ich immer schmunzeln wenn ich den Avatar sehe, wo ich doch weiß das Du real eher son dürrer Hobbit mit vielen Flusen im Gesicht bist!  (... und jaja, so nen fetten Wichtel wie mich haste noch nie gesehen! )


----------



## kris. (13. Februar 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Kris, ändere bitte mal dein Profilbild!!!


 
Nüschte is! 



Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... und jaja, so nen fetten Wichtel wie mich haste noch nie gesehen! )


 
Ich hats nicht sagen wollen, aber wenn Du schon davon anfängst...


----------



## nextfriday (29. Februar 2012)

Sagt mal Jungs, gibt es zu diesem Thema eigentlich schon was neues, oder wird das Opening eher aufs Jahresende verschoben? Ich würde
die Ausfahrt gerne in unseren Tourenkalender aufnehmen. : daumen: Der Frühling steht vor der Tür.....: love:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohropax (29. Februar 2012)

Auf Grund der grossen Anzahl derer, sie sich beim letzten Mal trotz grossmundiger Ankündigungen/Anmeldungen zu gegebenen Terminen nicht eingefunden haben, glaube ich nicht an ein offizielles Opening. Ich (und einige andere) werden in der Hinsicht sicher keinen Finger mehr krumm machen, sodass es eher zu einem 'intimen' Treff mit kurzfristiger Telefonabsprache kommen wird. Schade.

lg,
Marcus


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Februar 2012)

Wie jetzt seit ihr doch gefahren?

Ich dachte wurde abgeblasen wegen eintretender Eiszeit.


----------



## JENSeits (29. Februar 2012)

So hatte ich es jetzt auch im Kopf   Oder meinst du 2011 in Bielefeld beim Stefan?


----------



## nextfriday (29. Februar 2012)

ohropax schrieb:


> Auf Grund der grossen Anzahl derer, sie sich beim letzten Mal trotz grossmundiger Ankündigungen/Anmeldungen zu gegebenen Terminen nicht eingefunden haben, glaube ich nicht an ein offizielles Opening. Ich (und einige andere) werden in der Hinsicht sicher keinen Finger mehr krumm machen, sodass es eher zu einem 'intimen' Treff mit kurzfristiger Telefonabsprache kommen wird. Schade.
> 
> lg,
> Marcus



Hmm, das klingt eindeutig nach dickem Hals. Ich habe in dem Thred hier garnichts mehr davon gelesen, dass das Ganze jetzt starten sollte. Schade, ich ich hatte mich schon darauf gefreut. : bier:


----------



## ohropax (29. Februar 2012)

Ja schon ein wenig dicker Hals. Da gab es kurz vor Schluss auf einmal Statements wie 'hier ergibt sich gerade was anderes', was übersetzt hiess 'ach ne ich starte hier doch mal was anderes, noch wer kein Bock, da hinzugurken?'....

Aber gefahren sind wir schon, da gab es nix zu meckern, und wir hatten trotz komischen Wetters richtig Spass (und manche nachher wohl nen blauen Steiss 

Ich wäre bei einem Treffen auch wieder dabei.

cheers,
Marcus


----------



## JENSeits (29. Februar 2012)

Ging es jetzt um letztes Jahr oder dieses?


----------



## ohropax (29. Februar 2012)

dieses


----------



## ohropax (29. Februar 2012)

obwohl man zugeben muss, dass wir es nicht als 'Opening' hingestellt haben, weil es das auch so nicht sein sollte. Es gab ja auch kein Closing


----------



## JENSeits (29. Februar 2012)

Wo habt ihr es denn ausgemacht?  Hier war doch allgemeines "neeeeee erst wenns besseres Wetter ist" .. das habe ich als NEIN aufgefasst. Warum hat denn niemand Bescheid gesagt? 
Hier hat man im Forum danach ja auch nichts davon gelesen ...



Das verstehe ich jetzt wirklich nicht.





Edit: wann war das denn? finde ich jetzt doof!


----------



## kris. (29. Februar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohropax (29. Februar 2012)

@Jens

ich glaub du verstehst da was falsch, oder ich habs falsch erklärt. Es gab kein Opening als solches, weder offiziell noch inoffiziell. Es gab einfach ein Wochenende (da warst du doch mit dabei), zu dem sich viele angemeldet haben und dann doch nicht gekommen sind, obwohl die Bedingungen optimal waren (Wettervorhersage und zeitlicher Vorlauf). Deswegen meine dürftige Prognose für ein eventuelles Opening.


----------



## JENSeits (29. Februar 2012)

Ok ich glaube da haben wir uns falsch verstanden ... Naja, so eine große Absagquote war es in meinen Augen nicht sondern eher vorraussehbar ...


----------



## slang (29. Februar 2012)

ohropax schrieb:


> Auf Grund der grossen Anzahl derer, sie sich beim letzten Mal trotz grossmundiger Ankündigungen/Anmeldungen zu gegebenen Terminen nicht eingefunden haben, glaube ich nicht an ein offizielles Opening. Ich (und einige andere) werden in der Hinsicht sicher keinen Finger mehr krumm machen, sodass es eher zu einem 'intimen' Treff mit kurzfristiger Telefonabsprache kommen wird. Schade.
> 
> lg,
> Marcus



Gehts um den Termin KW5?
Ich habe das so wahrgenommen, das der einhellig auf besseres Wetter verschoben wurde. Wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue, sehe ich nicht, dass das bisher eingetreten ist.
Ich hoffe , du hast Verständniss dafür, das ich mich über so eine Äußerung ärgere, wenn ich mir überlege wie du dich letztes Jahr so mal eben mittags zu dem OWL-Treffen eingeladen hast. 
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich hätte schon Lust, mit dir mal weitere Touren zu fahren, aber jetzt hier den Beleidigten zu spielen ist völlig unangemessen.


----------



## nextfriday (1. März 2012)

Hab ich auch so verstanden, das Kw5 noch zu kaltes Wetter gewesen ist und deswegen auf irgendetwas nach Kw10 verschoben werden sollte. Tja, da hilft nur nachholen! Wir kommen mit 4 Mann gerne nach Lübbecke. : daumen:


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2012)

Insofern ich an dem dann noch festzulegendem Termin Zeit habe würde ich gerne die Truppe aus OWL unterwandern und mich aus Niedersachsen über die Grenze zu Euch geben. Natürlich nur wenn Ihr nichts gegen die Infiltrierung einzuwenden habt.


----------



## JENSeits (1. März 2012)

Wir werden an der Grenze auf dich warten - komm du ruhig! 

@ All:  Ich kann ohro verstehen, aber auch dich slang. Ich denke wir sollten jetzt abwarten ob der Frühling wirklich wie angekündigt kommt und ob wir uns dann zu einem Treffen durchringen können. Alle werden sicherlich nicht kommen, aber eine nette Truppe wirds bestimmt!


----------



## kris. (1. März 2012)

Wie wärs denn mit dem 31.3./1.4.?? Dann sollte das Wetter ja schon einigermassen stabil sein.


----------



## JENSeits (1. März 2012)

Das wäre meines Erachtens nach eine sehr gute Idee! Am Tag der deutschen Arbeit dürfte ja niemand arbeiten müssen?!


----------



## kris. (1. März 2012)

Das wäre dann aber der 1.*5. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nextfriday (1. März 2012)

April ist bestimmt ne gute Idee, der war die letzten drei, vier Jährchen eigentlich n echter Garant für schönes Wetter.


----------



## JENSeits (1. März 2012)

Ups 

Ja aber das wäre auch eine gute Idee .. je nachdem wie jetzt hier die Rückmeldung ist gibts ne neue Umfrage, die daoben kann ich ja nicht mehr editieren


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2012)

Das Datum wäre mir sehr sympathisch, da liegt bisher nichts an.


----------



## -Kiwi- (1. März 2012)

Schade, an dem Wochenende kann ich nicht. Da bin ich mit 'ner Horde Biker im Harz.


----------



## kris. (1. März 2012)

Naja, das letzte Wort ist für den Termin ja noch nicht gesprochen. Vielleicht kommt auch nen ganz anderer dabei raus. Das Wochenende vorher dürfte auch schon recht stabil sein...


----------



## nextfriday (1. März 2012)

Klar Mai geht auch, aber April wäre echt schöner. Anfang  Juni trete ich vor den Altar und der Mai wird bestimmt ekelig voll mit Organisationen sein. Wenn ich da biken will, reicht meine Zukünftige wahrscheinlich die Scheidung ein, bevor ich Eheknüppel bin. : streit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (1. März 2012)

Verstehjetzt dein Problem nicht
"Du Schatz, die Ringe habe ich jetzt meiner Mutter gegeben, ich hab nen Termin zum Biken"


----------



## nextfriday (1. März 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Verstehjetzt dein Problem nicht
> "Du Schatz, die Ringe habe ich jetzt meiner Mutter gegeben, ich hab nen Termin zum Biken"



Das kriege ich organisiert, aber es gibt einfach noch keine atmungsaktiven Hochzeitsanzüge. Außerdem hätte ich angst, dass sich die Krawatte in der Kette verfängt.


----------



## slang (2. März 2012)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Das kriege ich organisiert, aber es gibt einfach noch keine atmungsaktiven Hochzeitsanzüge. Außerdem hätte ich angst, dass sich die Krawatte in der Kette verfängt.




Lasss uns mal ne Runde fahren. wer schneller, höher weiter ist, egal...
Aber Spaß ist garantiert


----------



## gooni11 (3. März 2012)

Also wenn es mal son Saison treff dingens gibt bin ich wenn ich Zeit hab auf jeden Fall dabei. 
Aber ich denke ihr werdet das wie immer dann hinbiegen wenn ich Nachtschicht hab.
Mal sehen wie es kommt.

Und .....ohropax......von eurem Termin weiß ich auch nix.... Es war so abgemacht das wir warten bis es wettertechnisch besser wird.

Mfg


----------



## slang (3. März 2012)

Sag doch mal deine Nachtschichttermine. Damit wir das dann so abstimmen können, dass wir dich defenitiv da raus haben


----------



## poekelz (20. März 2012)

Themawiederausgrab 

Jens mach doch noch mal eine neue Umfrage für April, wo es jetzt doch wärmer wird, passt das doch eher zu einem kleinen Treffen.

Keine Ahnung ob hier an Ostern die große Flucht in Urlaubsorte grassiert, aber falls nicht wäre z.B. O-Montag ja auch mal ne Maßnahme, da muss keiner arbeiten und nach dem ganzen Familienkrams sind ein paar Stunden Auszeit bestimmt mal sehr erheiternd.


----------



## Surfjunk (20. März 2012)

Dafür


----------



## wiehenrenner (20. März 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Themawiederausgrab
> 
> Jens mach doch noch mal eine neue Umfrage für April, wo es jetzt doch wärmer wird, passt das doch eher zu einem kleinen Treffen.
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob hier an Ostern die große Flucht in Urlaubsorte grassiert, aber falls nicht wäre z.B. O-Montag ja auch mal ne Maßnahme, da muss keiner arbeiten und nach dem ganzen Familienkrams sind ein paar Stunden Auszeit bestimmt mal sehr erheiternd.


 
O-Montag klingt ganz gut, würde mir denke ich passen.


----------



## Zyran (20. März 2012)

O-Montag bin Ich auch dabei


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. März 2012)

Ostermontag hört sich gut an!
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2012)

*Bitte teilnehmen!!*

Umfrage


----------



## kris. (21. März 2012)

geht nicht


----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2012)

fixed


----------



## kris. (21. März 2012)




----------



## criscross (21. März 2012)

schaaaaade, 
bin ab Karfreitag für eine Woche auf Malle 

zum Rennrad fahren !


----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2012)

das muss halt bestraft werden!


----------



## crossboss (21. März 2012)

bin an Nordsee


----------



## slang (22. März 2012)

Ostermontag wär ich dabei


----------



## Ulrich-40 (24. März 2012)

O-Montag dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2012)

Super!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (30. März 2012)

kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, da ich mindestens ostersonntag in der alten heimat bin...


----------



## nextfriday (30. März 2012)

O.Montag mit 5 wackeren Lippern dabei


----------



## crossboss (30. März 2012)

ok ich jetzt auch


----------



## OWL_Biker (30. März 2012)

Ich fahre morgen nochmal für 8 Tage in den Ski Urlaub.

Wünsche euch alle aber viel Spaß!


----------



## Jayesso (31. März 2012)

ich entscheide ganz kurzfristig. hätt schon lust. aber weiß noch nicht, ob was mit fam. geplant ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (12. April 2012)

*Ab jetzt gehts an die neuen Treffen der Saison 2012! *


----------

